# bayliner buccaneer sailboats homepage



## jollymonjeff

There is now a homepage available highlighting the venerable Bayliner Buccaneer series of coastal cruisers.
Goto www.geocities.com/buccaneersailboats
to find out more about these underrated and financially accessable sailboats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Certain Buccanner''s are dangerous designs.

This is a fact. I would not even leave the dock on a Buccanner.

Check this fact out in other forums. My statements will be confirmed.

Mike Moss.


----------



## jollymonjeff

I''m not gonna try to convince you. I''ve got better things to do. Enjoy your opinion. happy sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

It''s also irresponsible for you to try to convince others who are not as experianced or informed.

Buccanners are the joke of the sailboat industry. There is no analogy to cars. Cars are easy to drive and when the break down we can walk. 

Boating can be difficult and dangerous. 

Jolly Man: YOUR BOAT IS GOING TO TIP OVER AND SINK. DO YOU UNDERSTAND THIS?

Mike Moss.


----------



## jollymonjeff

In the 4 years I have owned her, in the typical sailing conditions (good weather, winds 8-17MPH, seas 2-6 ft)I have sailed her in my local sailing area (Atlantic Ocean, generaly no more than 4 miles from the beach, or the Great South Bay, and one trip to Manhatten)I have found her to be a very stable and comfortable vessel. If you have personally sailed on a Buccaneer 285 model and didn''t feel safe...you think it will turn turtle under "reasonable conditions for the vessel" don''t sail one. Good for you. Enjoy your boat. Have a great time. 
I am happy with what I have. I enjoy my boat. I feel it is ideal for the way I use it and the budget I have. We both enjoy sailing. 
Good luck to you. Have a nice life.


----------



## jollymonjeff

Now I understand! You''ve mixed up the boats I''m talking about...the venerable Bayliner Buccaneer, made by U.S. Marine with something called a buccanner. I am not familiar with a buccanner Mike, so maybe you''re right.


----------



## jrags0951

*You take this too seriously*

Come on guys..like the first poster, I too am considering a bayliner buccaneer 24. I have never sailed before just like the original poster.

As newby's, I wouldn't expect either of us to take our new boats on a transatlantic crossing. We want them to learn to sail and see if we like it. We just want to have a little fun. I'm more interested in a small enough boat so I can get out and push if I need to and I probably will.

And most people who get hooked on sailing are not going to stop with a beginers boat like a 24. But until I know I want to pursue this, I am sure not going to go out and buy a $400,000 boat either.

Instead of telling the poor guy his choice of first boat is trash, why not encourage him to go for it. Try it. For $3,000 or so he can probably buy a lot of fun. And then he can move up.

There is a reason training aircraft are usually small and cheaper then the airplane someone buys for a lifetime.

Give us a break. You sound like the guy who pulls up in a rolls royce next to the teenager who just bought his first 30 year old car.

Sure we all want a Ferrari, but no one learns to drive in one.

Jrags0951


----------



## sailingdog

Any reason you're reviving a thread that's been dead and buried for seven years??? It is generally considered impolite or poor net etiquette to do so. If you're really interested in writing about your boat... start a new thread.


----------



## camaraderie

Jrags...despite the 7 year old thread...DON'T DO IT. They are the ugliest and worst sailing boats ever produced. There are other boats that cost the same and are not hazards to navigation and good taste!


----------



## Sapperwhite

camaraderie said:


> hazard to good taste!


HEY....I resemble that remark

seriously though.....thats kinda fugly


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*bayliner buccaneer*

I'm a licensed captain (100 ton) and have sailed extensively between Hawaii, Canada and Mexico and everywhere in between on every kind of sailboat imaginable. For eight years I taught sailing on an Annapolis 44. I'm also the proud owner of a 30 foot Bayliner Buccaneer. In addition to being a good performer it's stable and well built. There are other smaller Bayliners that are not as seaworthy but consider their intended uses.They're easily trailerable and roomy as all get out. I knew a couple that lived on one. What's more, they're self righting and self bailing. How many trailables can make that claim? These are great boats if you use them right.


----------



## camaraderie

Harry...post that on sailing anarchy...those guys would love to hear your evaluation of the bucaneer! (G)
Gotta say you have guts making your first post in defense of a Buccaneer. Welcome aboard!
******************
Lest anyone think I am being unduly harsh in my assessment of this boat/brand I would direct your attention to the Practical Sailor review....of the Bucc305.
I just love it when hulls and decks are screwed together (not bolted) with silicon as the adhesive! And there's lots more wrong....
practreprint1
practreprint2


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I own a 1981 US Yachts 30' sailboat. United Sailing Yachts was a subsidary of Bayliner, but the building quality was far superior. Hence, US Yachts are have been attached with the "stigma" of being a Bucc, even though they really aren't. My boat is a Doug Peterson design (racer/cruiser), and was pretty solidly built. All US Yachts owners will agree- they are damn solid boats, sail like a dream, and not one has ever had a bottom blister. The mold to the US 30 was sold to Pearon (after Bayliner axed production of sailboats so they could focus on power boats, like the Capri), and was produced as the 303 Triton. US Yachts look nothing like Buccs.

Buccs on the other hand... There are pluses and minuses, and some ugly designs combined with poor QC gave them a bad rep. There are some Bucc owners who swear by their boats, and have diligently fortified and restored them. They are an economical boat, as they can be acquired on the cheap. Not everyone can afford a brand-new boat, or an overpriced used O'Day daysailor. Not all Buccs are lemons, either- there are some solidly built ones, too.

So don't be too quick to bash a Bucc on hearsay or one experience. I have seen brand new Hunters with delamination and blisters, brand new Tartans and Hanses that are already falling apart, sailed on O'Days and Catalinas that sailed like absolute crap, etc etc. The only way you'll know if you are buying a good boat of any brand versus a lemon is to "test drive" the thing (sailing is a requirement), and inspect the hell out of it (electrical, mechanical, and plumbing.)

Chris
us 30' Wu-Wei
http://www.diysailor.com
(Our website is dedicated to US Yachts, but you can find Bucc info here, too!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Buccaneer bashing*

You know, I am new to this site but have to say that if you don't like the boat then get a different one. It is funny how everyone is quick to bash the buccaneer but what about all the other boats that are not so desireable. I can think of oh say macgregor, hunter, catalina just to name a few. I have sailed on, holidayed on and grew up on eight different boats ranging from C&C to Abote and all have had good and bad things about them; this boat has been no different. I currently own the Peterson hull 29.5 and have had in in 25+ knot winds with 6-7 foot waves and it handled beautifully. Not once did I feel that the boat was unseaworthy or that I was risking my life or that of my family. Maintain and respect your boat and it will last for years. Let's remember, everyone thought that a pinto was a great car at one time. Again, if you don't like this particular type of boat then buy a different one. We are supposed to be enjoying the activity not comparing who has the better toy. I could be worse, you could switch to power and really feel safe tied to the dock.

From the rantings of someone who loves the sport no matter what I sail

humbly yours
Jas


----------



## US27inKS

My boat's not ugly. In fact I'm often introduced as "the guy with the prettiest boat in the club". It sails well too. I found myself in our annual "around Perry (lake) alone" race, way overcanvassed. I sailed along at 45 degrees or more, drinking a coke and eating chips with the wheel brake on. I wasn't going fast heeling like that, but I wasn't scared for my life either.

Are there ugly and possibly unseaworthy Buccs? there sure are. Are there unseaworthy and ugly boats made by "good" manufacturers? you bet.

One thing is for sure, Bucc owners love their boats and will defend them to the death. I know I love mine.


----------



## Plumper

I spent a lot of time sailing my dad's Buc 305 and it was a reasonable boat. Quite quick in light airs, roomy and inexpensive. What is the issue? Can't be that bad. It's a Bill Garden design.


----------



## camaraderie

You're right...it isn't as ugly as some of the other Buc's. Unfortunately, Garden only designed them to what was demanded and didn't have anything to do with the build quality.


----------



## Plumper

That is the one. He loved that boat. Sailed it for many years then sold it for the same price he paid for it.


----------



## US27inKS

I'm trying to remember what they guy across from me has. It's an older big name boat, about 26-28 feet. It makes the ugliest bucc look sleek. It might be damn near unsinkable, I don't know. I do know that even the boats designer would have a hard time loving that one. When I figure it out I'll find a pic.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

John,

Technically, your boat is NOT a Bucc- it's a US Yacht! Funny, we had the rigger out a few weeks ago to replace the Windex, pulleys for the flag lines, retape the spreaders, inspect the rigging and tune the mast. The rigger thought our boat was newer and could not believe she is 27 years old. We get that a lot, she has sleek lines. I also received two offers by individuals wishing to buy her on the same day- WTF?! She's not even for sale! I replied, "Uh, NO! Not after I've just spent three days refinishing brightwork! Get your OWN US Yacht!" 

Weather window once again mislead us, and we found ourselves 13 miles offshore battling a storm. Seas were choppy and greater than 5 feet. It was as if someone was literally picking up the entire boat and dropping it bow first in the ocean every 5 seconds, wave of water hitting the front half of the boat. Nightmare for us, especially at night, but, old girl handled it like a champ. We pulled in to Venice Inlet at 3am, and were very surprised to find nothing broken the next morning and the bilge dry as a bone. (We are glad we repowered and have a 3-blade prop- makes handling rough seas better.)

We were enroute to Key West, but after the new weather forecast of a front (up to gale force winds, seas 6-8 feet), let's be realistic. Wu-Wei is an old boat and shoal draft- not going to chance it. But, we know she can handle rough seas. We did learn on this trip that our auto-pilot works like a champ and T-Mobile coverage works 13 miles offshore (we had to check the radar on our Blackberrys- I would have never guessed it'd work that far out...) 

As for Key West, we're going this week instead- by truck, and with the new kayak!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

u.s yacht 25 here, so far i have only sailed her in biscane bay but she is moving to Texas in June i hope. after a bottom clean and paint in may. I may not get far offshore, But y'all with the million dollar boats, we still love to sail, and we love our boats! Ya wanna bash, kiss my butt. I'll be sailing when your cleaning up the puke from your last drunken party on your Yacht!


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald

Well, in spite of the admonition against regurgitating old threads, I simply have to comment on this one. I'll come out of the closet and say that my first boat was a Bayliner Buccanneer. 21 feet. Sure, she was ugly and she didn't sail that well, however, and this is an important however, she was constructed poorly. 

We bought her about 15 or 16 years ago for $2500. That included a tandem trailer. We sailed her for three years on Chautauqua Lake in western New York. And we loved her, (tear in the eye) like a parent loves a misshapen child. My wife and I and our two daughters spent many many weekends on her: cooking blond pancakes on her little alcohol stove; emptying the disgusting port-a-potty; all four of us standing on the transom after a rain to empty the cockpit because of an inexplicably located scupper; one of my daughters sleeping in the bunk under the cockpit which was referred to as the 'coffin'.

But the family learned to sail, and cope with the tight living quarters, and we learned we could handle emergencies as a family, surviving on lake Erie in an unpredicted storm with winds to 50, sharp breaking 10 foot waves causing the gudgeons to break from the transom and losing the rudder. 

We owned her for 3 years and sold her for $5,000. Shortly thereafter, we sold the houses, the cars, etc. etc. bought our current boat and have lived aboard for 11 years. We still think of the Harbinger from time to time. And chuckle. We were new at it. We made mistakes. We learned, we survived. And I'd do it again in a minute under the same circumstances.

So let's not fault others who need to struggle through the learning stages. Let's offer help, not snobbery. Take your Bayliner out on little lakes and have a wonderful time.


----------



## Freesail99

I have to step in here. The smaller boats were manufactured on the east coast and the larger boats were manufactured on the west coast. I have a Bucc 305. The hull is solid glass on mine and above the water line where I just put in a Thur hole it is 1.5 inches thick. My deck is not riveted or screwed to the hull, it is bolted. The 305 is a fairly heavy boat, heavier then a Catalina 30. I know the smaller boats had a different build quality. Maybe it came down to whether it was a east or west coast build? Bayliner answers no questions. My boat sails well in light air and doesn't hobby horse when the seas get a little ruff. I wouldn't cross oceans in it, but it makes for a roomy coastal cruiser. Which is why I own it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Alanjp,

Feel free to visit our website and post picts of your US 25' at: http://www.diysailor.com. We love hearing from other US Yacht owners and seeing their project picts!

No one is bashing US Yachts- people are bashing Buccs. Yeah, owned by the same peeps for a time, but you will rarely see a negative post on the sleek US Yacht.

Bucc owners DO love their boats, and do great things to improve them. Bucc owners are great people, and make their boats very seaworthy. The concept is there for a good boat, but Bayliner went cheap. These very enterprising owners have done outstanding things to their boats to make them tanks. Not all Buccs were built the same, either. Some were actually built quite well. 

BTW, Freesail99, Good for you! You have a good Bucc!  And are a realist in your sailing capability! The 305 has a different layout than the US 30'- I do like it. You are also more than welcome to visit our website and post picts!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

WuWei, I looked at the pics of your boat and must say you have it looking cozy. to stray off topic for a sec, how well does that little fridge freezer work?


----------



## craigtoo

WuWei said:


> Alanjp,
> 
> Feel free to visit our website and post picts of your US 25' at: DIY Sailor, US Yachts owners group. We love hearing from other US Yacht owners and seeing their project picts!
> 
> No one is bashing US Yachts- people are bashing Buccs. Yeah, owned by the same peeps for a time, but you will rarely see a negative post on the sleek US Yacht.
> 
> Bucc owners DO love their boats, and do great things to improve them. Bucc owners are great people, and make their boats very seaworthy. The concept is there for a good boat, but Bayliner went cheap. These very enterprising owners have done outstanding things to their boats to make them tanks. Not all Buccs were built the same, either. Some were actually built quite well.
> 
> BTW, Freesail99, Good for you! You have a good Bucc!  And are a realist in your sailing capability! The 305 has a different layout than the US 30'- I do like it. You are also more than welcome to visit our website and post picts!


Thanks WuWei for some cool info ... Never get tired of learning about different boat brands....Good to see pics of your boat as well....

To everyone....I'm glad to learn about US Yachts, and Buccs.... it's been an enlightening discussion for me. I see these boats around a bit...

craig


----------



## TSOJOURNER

uspirate said:


> WuWei, I looked at the pics of your boat and must say you have it looking cozy. to stray off topic for a sec, how well does that little fridge freezer work?


Thank you very much! We've really had fun working on her. Eventually, we are going to replace cabinets and put in Corian countertops.

We have an Engel. I think it is 45 quart- the medium-sized one- same one Bob Bitchin has. It kicks ass! Realitively inexpensive, and not an energy hog on the two house batteries. Two 20W solar panels keep the batteries topped off at sea. The best part- it runs on shore power and automatically switches to 12V when shore power is turned off. We had been toying with the fridge option for a while, and when you have a small boat, space is valuable. So, since the quarter berth isn't used for much, other than storage, we measured and bought the max size that would fit. She freezes really well, which is nice for a long voyage where you need to make ice.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

craigtoo said:


> Thanks WuWei for some cool info ... Never get tired of learning about different boat brands....Good to see pics of your boat as well....
> 
> To everyone....I'm glad to learn about US Yachts, and Buccs.... it's been an enlightening discussion for me. I see these boats around a bit...
> 
> craig


Thank you for the kind words! I, too, am always glad to learn about other boat brands. I had my heart set on a Hanse at one time- until Carlos and Maria bought one and it became their nightmare. I for one, do suffer terrible Island Packet envy, though, especially the 44'er!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi:
The U.S.30 that I looked at this weekend did not look anything like the one in the picture is it the same boat or what?


----------



## camaraderie

Griz...is this the boat...the one above is a 305.
http://www.diysailor.com/igallery41s/igallery41sub/upload/brochures%20and%20manuals/1982%20us%20yachts%20sales%20brochure/usyachts007.jpg









There is more stuff here if this is the boat:
The Gallery


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Us30*

Yep that sure loks like the one I looked at. I am not sure what the difference is between a 305 and a U.S. 30 or if they are one and the same.?


----------



## Freesail99

They are not the same boat, different designers and very different cabin layouts.



> Yep that sure loks like the one I looked at. I am not sure what the difference is between a 305 and a U.S. 30 or if they are one and the same.?


----------



## NOSOEWE

*2,700 in november in a 27' buccaneer*

last year, when the hoses froze and the boats on lake champlain, vt, were hauled out, three people in the clutches of sail envy, and economic decline, headed south. 
these three, myself, Bubbles Mcgillicutty, my wife, Lady Mcgillicutty, brother Twisty Mcgillicutty, and Onyx the dog spent and endured a life changing journey from Vt. to Fla. vai a 1975 bayliner buccaneer. leaving a week before Halloween, it was 18 degrees blowing hard out of the north. Don't forget the snow and freezing rain. with 30 years sailing experience between us, we bobbed, shivered, smiled, laughed and bested the worst weather i have ever seen. 
running with a goal of sailing to florida on 30 gallons of gas and a 9.9 Yamaha took all the knowledge of the sea, sailing and safety we had combined.
despite the hardships of beating into and running with "big" seas (6'-13'), and sometime steady winds in the 40's, only once did i think we were going to lose her, and it wasn't entirely the weather. 
we lost a lower rudder pintle, and started taking on water, a lot of water 25 miles off the northern coast of fla. had it not been for a shaol draft boat we wouldn't have made Ponce de Leon inlet in 13' breakers out of the NW. 
The boat was sound, the rigging with less than 2 years strain on her. she was tender, we put the toe rail under on a reach often enough, she leaked in every portlight, but damn, really? $3,500, 2 mains, 2 jibs, 180 jenneau, my spinnaker, and pole, and set of storm sails we did just fine.
it can be done, not in style, or very fast, but it can be done
we loved our petunais, but we had to upgrade for this year. 
happy sailing


----------



## CaptDaveWPF

*Big Seas*

6 to 13' is big enough for me. Not as young as I used to be.


----------



## petermat

*US 30 fuel*

I have a US 30 with the 13 hp Volvo diesel. Can anyone please advise me who makes the fuel level sender, and / or what the ball park fuel consumption is?


----------



## US27inKS

Talk to Brian or Chris at DIY SAILOR They have a US30 and seem to know everything about them.


----------



## TeamDestructo85

i learned how to sail on the 24' buccaneer that sat in my dads front yard when i was a kid. I'm surprised i ever got into sailing after starting out on that schenanigans. it's only redeeming quality was the kenyen mast system. 

I remember during one daysail half the rudder sheared right off... top to bottom, exactly half gone. 

and, imo... they're ugly. looked and sailed like a bathtub.


----------



## WSailing

There is an active group on yahoo for the buccaneer. 
BaylinerBuccaneerGroup : Bayliner Buccaneer Group
Some are good boats for the beginner. They can also probably refer you to a US group also.

Walt


----------



## diegokid

*old threads*

Who cares.

There is another boat out there called a Buccaneer 24. Completely different boat. I found this one looking for that one.


----------



## DFSSIERRAVISTA

Hi. I am new, both here and to any forum. Without regard to whether the Buccaneers (specifically the 180, 18") is dangerous, I have an old one for which I need a new mast. It had a wooden mast and I do not want to make one. I have been thinking of putting a Hobie 14 on it. Any thoughts. thanks, john


----------



## Sailor66

*Re: Buccaneer*

I have seen that boat as a coastal runner at best, curious about how it does in rough sea's? I'm looking for one around 35' because of the cabin room they offer.


----------



## us 380

I own a us 30 bucaneer, I love my boat yes is not fast but it is roomy and confable, I sailed on it from hudson florida around the keys to Miami, I spent a few days on it, several times i went off shore more than 20 miles out, and thats before i fixed her up , the sails were rot most of the lanyards were really old but still took her out soent first 6 days on it, its built like a tank, last year she took on irma anchored on the bay next to a small mangrove island, I dud not expect to see her again that part of the bay got dried out before the ocean swells came back in, few days later went to it and was amazed it was dry inside, just everything inside was all over the place like if it turned over and over, its still floating now across from gilberts on a moring, its next to a few boats there, and its the most beautiful one, soon i will take my family to dry tortuga i love my bucaneer.


----------



## hnash53

Buccaneers get a lot of bad rap. The first ones called Buccaneers starting with the 200 were big tubs. They sailed OK and the one I had (a 200) was what I learned on. I even took it out into the Pacific from Newport, Oregon on light wind days. Had a blast.

Bashing various sailboats... it's just not good form. I don't know why people feel/think they have to bash someone else's boat.. a boat that the owners may love.

The fact that someone is out there sailing at all is cause to be joyful... no matter what it is that they are sailing.


----------



## us 380

Correction because the title says 1979 , but i saw a 305 and its identical, but Im thinking us 30 because the 305 was built until 1978, but now im sure its a 305, Its a beautiful boat, its an eye opener in keykargo, naples inlet, miami, everyone has to stop and compliment her, as far as hull and mast its taken a beating, the german caotain who sold her to me told me trust your boat, dont listen to what people write, ive sailed in very rough waters in the deepest part of golf more than 20 miles out, they said im crazy but i trust my boast, and in 20 knot plus wind it holds up, flies while minimun heling, I wonder if the ones bashing these boats have ever even seen one up close.


----------

